# Do You Vote?



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I know it sounds like a dumb question. But my hunting buddy and I were out in our stand and I asked him that question. He said he didn't think his vote really mattered because of the way our state usually votes. If everyone thinks like this we are lost. I make sure my family, my friends, anyone I work with and I get out and vote. This up coming elections are very, very important. We need to support out beliefs by voting! I wouldn't care if I knew I was the only person voting for my choice. People talk a big game but we need to show it. There is strength in numbers!


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Yea I vote.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I quit voting in 1990 or so . The people in the state of ND voted no for a seatbelt law several times and the gov. made it law anyway and things like this have happened many times since. whats the point ?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have voted in every election (local or national) in the last 39 years. And will continue to do so as long as I am able.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Usually voting involves voting for the lesser of two evils, but I do it anyway. My normal process is vote for who I dislike the least, or sometimes I feel like I am voting against who I dislike the most. Whichever, I may not make a difference, but I try anyway. Never give up, what I lack in ability I make up for in tenacity.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Every election since 1968.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The country would be better of if most of the people that vote didn't, that vast majority of them are uniformed fools led around by sound bites from the media.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm said:


> The country would be better of if most of the people that vote didn't, that vast majority of them are uniformed fools led around by sound bites from the media.


Amen!!!! Can I say that?

My brother goes bonker when these fools come on and say "vote, it doesn't make any difference how you vote, but it is important that you do". What the heck do they mean it isn't important how you vote.

My theory is: The people who say that want the stupid out there voting. Stupid voters must increase their chances.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Since I turned 18, haven't missed an election. I've been to places where (at the time) voting wasn't an option.

I look at it this way, people who don't vote shouldn't voice their opinion on the elected officials.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Amen, Danimal...... if you don't cast an informed vote, then I don't want to hear you complaining hos things are ran.

Haven't missed a vote since I was 18


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

angus 1 said:


> I quit voting in 1990 or so . The people in the state of ND voted no for a seatbelt law several times and the gov. made it law anyway and things like this have happened many times since. whats the point ?


Hmmm whats that tell ya!!

Yeah I still vote just to justify my *****ing!!


----------

